# abs removal



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Is it possible to remove the abs equipment underneath the hood and maintain safety? My ABS deos not work, and it just sits there being unfunctional and ugly, and I would like to remove it to clean things up under there, but there seems to be important lines and such. Any ideas?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

remove the ABS computer, pump, all steel hard lines under the car and in engine bay, and master cylinder.

replace all parts with non-abs model.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> remove the ABS computer, pump, all steel hard lines under the car and in engine bay, and master cylinder.
> 
> replace all parts with non-abs model.


Cool; thanks


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

So done yet?  



nismosleeper said:


> Cool; thanks


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Jeff92se said:


> So done yet?


Um...no..still have a LOT of stuff to do. My vg tranny is toast, so I'm waiting on a fw and clutch and then I'll toss on a ve tranny, and then get the turbo stuff hooked up, the the abs removal maybe. It is going to be a PITA, but worth it; I assume ya'll already knew that though.....


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh man I hate the ABS unit on our cars, terrible, really awful...
My first one leaked, the one from the junkyard leaked, the 3rd one is holding up but leaks still.. I HATE THE ABS UNIT


----------

